# Hand Striping



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone hand strip their dog? How did you learn?


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't know what hand stripping is. Sorry, I know nothing about grooming but would love to learn!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Stripping is a method of removing dead hair from wire coated breeds to preserve the dog's coat texture and color. If Elsa were a show dog I would have to get her stripped to conform to the standard. I don't think I would have the courage to strip my dog because it sounds like it hurts. But I've heard if it's done properly it's painless, and even comforting. I guess the only way to learn is by doing and consulting with a breeder or groomer. Here's a reference that explains stripping better than I ever could. http://members.aol.com/msbritmor/hndstrip.html


----------

